# Anfaenger :(



## Psilocybin (9. Februar 2006)

hab nur ne kleine und knappe frage...
gibt es hier Trialer naehe Dortmund/Soest/Arnsberg?
wuerd gern mal mit leuten fahren die es "koennen" weil ich gern selbst anfangen wuerd, nur alleine is das immer so eine sache der lust


----------



## misanthropia (9. Februar 2006)

wenn du alleine keine Lust hast wirds in der Gruppe auch nicht besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## triptonight (9. Februar 2006)

so ein quatsch, in ner gruppe ist es immer besser.


----------



## Psilocybin (9. Februar 2006)

misanthropia schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du alleine keine Lust hast wirds in der Gruppe auch nicht besser


....wenn ich alleine fahre weiss ich auch ob ich alles richtig mach...
in einer gruppe kann man mir tips geben wie ich was besser machen kann oder ob ichs richtig mach 
also ist es in einer gruppe sehr viel besser


----------



## big_rider (9. Februar 2006)

Also in ner Gruppe macht es:

1. Mehr Spaß
2. Viele Tipps von anderen
3. Man versucht oft auch das zu können was des andere kann und dass hilft ungemein... man will es halt auch können und ist dann sehr motiviert
4. In der Gruppe fährt man meist länger weil es in der gruppe nicht so schnell langweilig wird wie alleine!

Es gibt eigentlich nur Vorteile

mfg

big_rider


----------



## Jim Space (9. Februar 2006)

Hallo

Ich hab ein paar verwandte in arns. Ich weiss aber nicht wann ich dass nächste mal da bin. Ich würde mich dann noch mal melden! Ich hätte auch bock dort mal mit jemand zu fahren.

In werl gibt es ein trialgelände! Dass ist auch gut

Tschüss


----------



## Psilocybin (10. Februar 2006)

also so wie es aussieht kommt keiner von hier/da?!
ausser der Jim Space der hat dort Verwante..
aber ich glaub es gibt bestimmt leute die von dort kommen nur kein bock haben mit einem zu fahren ders nicht kann


----------



## robs (10. Februar 2006)

Man, mach dich mal locker. Das Leben ist schön!


Als ich das Jahr in Dortmund gewohnt hab (Studi) habe ich auch keine Leute gefunden die da trialn. Es gibt zwar einige Leute die (kenne mich da nicht aus) street, dirt und dh fahren aber keine Trialer und keiner von den besagten kenn Trialer aus der Gegend. In Werl ist mit Fahrrad regulär auch nicht viel los (glaube es gibt einen Aktiven) aber manchmal sind glaub ich Veranstaltungen da, z.B. war mal Saisongvorbereitung NDM da.


Wenn du übrigens nicht genug Motivation hast, dir ne Palette vorzunehmen und im Garten oder wo auch immer mal was alleine zu machen dann wirst du auch in der Gruppe nicht schnell lernen. Nimm´s mir nicht übel aber ich muss sagen deine Posts klingen wie von Mutti aufgescheucht ("Junge mach mehr Sport, egal was!")   

Fang erstmal an, mitm MTB oder auch schon Trialbike und es gibt bestimmt Leute die vielleicht mitmachen (mit Einsteigen).


----------



## Psilocybin (10. Februar 2006)

Also: nen bissl kann ich..sagen wirs mal so...ne mauer von 40-60cm komm ich auch hoch mim reintreten so isses nicht....
nur es macht halt kein bock alleine zu fahren weisst was ich mein?! 
und von mutti kommt da nix ^^ die sacht immer nur mach nicht son scheiss blah blah....naj0


----------



## Scrat (10. Februar 2006)

Psilocybin schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich glaub es gibt bestimmt leute die von dort kommen nur kein bock haben mit einem zu fahren ders nicht kann



Also, das es bei Dir keine anderen Trialer gibt, kann schon sein...

Ich kann's zwar auch nicht glauben, aber es scheint wirklich so zu sein, daß in 'ner Stadt mit knapp 100000 Einwohnern (und nochmal rund 50000 außenrum) kein einziger anderer Trialer existiert.

Das Motivationsproblem kenn' ich übrigens auch... Trialvideos gucken hilft da auch net wirklich 

Servus, Thomas


----------



## Psilocybin (10. Februar 2006)

naja ich wohn nich wirklich in ner stadt ich wohn in nem Dorf Oo nur Dortmund Soest und Arnsberg sind nich wirklich weit von mir...aber...wie man sieht...keiner da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goettinger (10. Februar 2006)

ja das problem kenn ich auch gut,wohne nich direkt göttingen sondern in nem kleinen kaff und hier gibts nur 2 mauern die ich rauf und runter springe,ganz´n tach!  und noch dazu alleine 
wenne alleine fährst ziehste dir vorher nen nettes vid rein und dann gleich auf´s bike!     Funktioniert!

ach so: wenn einer bock hat am 18. in göttingen mit mir nen bisschen fahren der soll sich mal melden!  

steffen


----------



## Jim Space (11. Februar 2006)

yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ich bin dabei!!!!!!!!


bis denn!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Puschel78 (11. Februar 2006)

Doch es gibt noch leute aus der Gegend. Komme aus Arnsberg.
Fahre aber eher Enduro/Tour.


----------



## EiSY (14. Februar 2006)

In ner Gruppe ist es auf jeden fall viel geiler weil sich alle Hochpushen!
Außerdem kann man gut Tipps austauschen z.B. für Anfänger so 
lernt man oft viel viel schneller!


----------



## big_rider (14. Februar 2006)

Puschel ist des in bayern oder in Nord RWF ?Weil wenn des in Bayern is dann bin ich nur a stunde weg!


----------



## Puschel78 (14. Februar 2006)

Hey big_rider, das Arnsberg welches meine Heimat ist liegt im Sauerland/NRW.
Gezeichnet von Bergen, Wald und Seen, und Burgen haben wir auch, genau so wie Ihr im Süden. Schöne Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## big_rider (14. Februar 2006)

Ah ok dann kann ich wohl nicht kommen


----------



## Prunni (14. Februar 2006)

@Goettinger gibt doch genug Trailer in Göttingen oder auch sehr viele Street fahrer. Würd ja auch am 18. mal wieder nach Gö kommen aber da bin ich leider auf nem Street Contest in Mühlhausen.


----------



## Yenkini (28. April 2016)

Tach Leude!
Hier gibts noch einen der mit Trial anfängt. Wohne in Plettenberg. Da könnte ich gelegentlich mal nach Arnsberg kommen. Bin öfter mal in Dortmund. Gruß Dieter


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. April 2016)

Yenkini schrieb:


> Tach Leude!
> Hier gibts noch einen der mit Trial anfängt. Wohne in Plettenberg. Da könnte ich gelegentlich mal nach Arnsberg kommen. Bin öfter mal in Dortmund. Gruß Dieter


Gravedigger of the year!


----------



## Yenkini (28. April 2016)

Hallo niconj2!
Hatte so schnell gar nicht mit einer Antwort gerechnet. Danke für die Links zu den Tutorials.
Was meinst Du mit "Gravedigger of the year!"?


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. April 2016)

Yenkini schrieb:


> Hallo niconj2!
> Hatte so schnell gar nicht mit einer Antwort gerechnet. Danke für die Links zu den Tutorials.
> Was meinst Du mit "Gravedigger of the year!"?


Was meinst DU mit Links? Ich meine Gravedigger of the year weil du einen 10 Jahre alten Thread wieder hoch geholt hast.


----------



## MoYz1986 (29. April 2016)

Dortmund ist tot - schon lange ! Schon als ich vor ca. 2 Jahren weg bin gabs noch 2 Trialer im Großraum (mich und Alex - der hat aber aufgehört und ich bin weg gezogen) ! Nächste Stadt mit paar mehr Leuten: Kölle


----------



## MisterLimelight (30. April 2016)

dienstag ~16:30 Uhr wird in Hagen radgefahren.


----------



## Yenkini (2. Mai 2016)

Ok -  Dortmund ist derzeit also nichts los. In Kölle (vermute in Kalk an der Halle?) werd ich mal aufkreuzen. Vielleich zu einem Trial jam.

Wo trefft Ihr Euch in Hagen MisterLimelight? Das ist für mich ca. 45 Minuten Anfahrt da würd ich gerne mal vorbei kommen wenns OK ist.

Gruß Dieter


----------

